# Forum > MMO > Runescape >  Runique IS BACK! Construction - 200+ Achievements - Zulrah

## High105

USE REFERRAL CODE: OWNEDCORE
1 MONTH FREE DONATOR





















OLDSCHOOL & PRE-EOC GRAPHICS: Mix and match the graphics and gameframes








Two Tabs





Game modes





Bank Tab View




Duel Arena






Rune Pouch




Looting Bag





Timers






Diango Untradeable claim





XP Lock





Recolored Torva (Ice and Fire)





Iron Man & HCI

Hardcore Iron Man have their own shop system through the Ethereal Expert





Spell Books:




Notes Tab:












Coming soon:





Castle Wars



Raids






Map themes
















[SIZE=4]WEBSITE

----------


## High105

Checkout the newest updates! [game update] Ganodermic Beast/Flaming Skulls/Trusted Host - Game Updates - Runique

----------


## High105

Some really cool and unique master cape effects are being released this weekend! Get online and start grinding for em!

Runique

----------


## High105

Checkout the new promo vid

----------


## High105

Bump 
Awesome events like double slayer points and double barrows

----------


## High105

Get ready for the new pk update that is coming soon
[behind the scenes] PKing/Beta Server/Lag Update - More Information - Game Updates - Runique

----------


## High105

A new update was just released!
[game update] Bug Fixes/Misc QOL - Game Updates - Runique

----------


## High105

Another one!
[game update] Skilling Pets, Magma Blowpipe, Bug Fixes + Content Poll - Game Updates - Runique

----------


## High105

A new Halloween Event was just released!
[game update] Halloween Event, Skilling Sets, Colored Slayer Helmets - Game Updates - Runique

----------


## High105

Double drops enabled today!
Play at: Runique - Play

----------


## High105

Vorkath is being released soon!

----------


## High105

Checkout our awesome game updates!
Game Updates - Runique

----------


## High105

New Update added for thanksgiving event!

[game update] Thanksgiving Event/Boxes, Website Changes, Bug Fixes - Game Updates - Runique

----------


## High105

Bump - get a chance at receiving exclusive Holiday Items!
Play the new Thanksgiving event now!

----------


## High105

Bump!
New images on homepage!

----------


## High105

Come checkout our awesome Thanksgiving event!

Runique RSPS | The Best Runescape Private Server

----------


## High105

Happy Thanksgiving! Double Experience has been activated!
Come play the holiday event!

----------


## High105

Come check us out!

Runique RSPS | The Best Runescape Private Server

----------


## High105

Checkout Runique RSPS | The Best Runescape Private Server
It is an awesome runescape private server with constant updates!

----------


## High105

Checkout the new Christmas Event being released soon!
Runique RSPS | The Best Runescape Private Server



Inspiration: Are you silly? I&#39;m still gonna send it - YouTube

----------


## High105

Checkout our plans @ Runique RSPS | The Best Runescape Private Server
What's coming to Runique? + Welcome to 2019 FINAL SALE! - News & Announcements - Runique

----------


## High105

Bump! Runique is online!
Runique RSPS | The Best Runescape Private Server

----------


## High105

Some awesome content is being released on friday!*

Checkout Runique RSPS | The Best Runescape Private Server

----------


## High105

Some new and awesome updates are coming out soon!

Runique RSPS | The Best Runescape Private Server

----------


## High105

A new UPDATE!

[game update] Barrelchest Boss, Gambling Updates, Voting Revamp, Dragging Timers, Master Cape Updates + MORE - Game Updates - Runique

----------


## High105

Runique is Online!

Runique RSPS | The Best Runescape Private Server

----------


## High105

Free donator to all of those that join!

Use code '1month' ingame to redeem!

Runique RSPS | The Best Runescape Private Server

----------


## High105

New Video:*

Runique RSPS | The Best Runescape Private Server

----------


## High105

$100 Tournament Pk Tournament this weekend! Enter today!

100$ PK Tournament || Bloodbone TANK TEST - Events - Runique

----------


## High105

500$ GIVEAWAY (Jan 25th - Feb 15th) - News & Announcements - Runique

$500 Giveaway Happening now! Try to win the cash!

----------


## High105

Bump! Runique is online!

----------


## High105

Come checkout Runique today!

Runique RSPS | The Best Runescape Private Server

----------


## High105

Runique is online!
Runique RSPS | The Best Runescape Private Server

----------


## High105

Our latest developer blog is getting ready to go live!

[behind the scenes] Blog #2 Patch 1.1 - Developer Blogs - Runique

----------

